# 3 pregnancies, 3 babies in 2 years



## babyboomer03

Hello Ladies,

I have two boys that are 12 and 1 week apart... and i'm 24 weeks pregnant now with my third boy... i think i'm keepin my composure to everybody else, but i am really freaking out. anybody else have multiple kids really close togeth


----------



## MommyMichele

Yup! Mine are 13,12,10,9,7 and expecting my 6th in September. Wouldn't have it any other way! Well, except that large gap between this one and the last one!


----------



## mommy43

i have 2 15 yr olds (not twins 10mnths between them) a 14yr old 11 yr old 7 yr old n number 6 is due may i had 3 under 3 hard work but sooooo worth it:)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but did you say you have two 12 year olds that are a week apart? How did that happen? :shrug:


----------



## MommyMichele

mommy43 said:


> i have 2 15 yr olds (not twins *10mnths* between them) a 14yr old 11 yr old 7 yr old n number 6 is due may i had 3 under 3 hard work but sooooo worth it:)

10 months hun! And I thought 2 of mine were really close!


----------



## Bambi1985

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but did you say you have two 12 year olds that are a week apart? How did that happen? :shrug:

Thats how I read it too but I think maybe she meant 12 months and 1 week apart :shrug:


----------



## going_crazy

My DD's are 8,7 & 6 and I'm due in Oct....... I loved the close age gap. Hard work at first but great fun! Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## mamato2more

Mine are 11, 10, 8, 7, 4 and 2 and am 38 weeks with twins..So, yeah..You will do just fine..They will be really close! Boys are just fun! I have one girl, and all the rest are boys!


----------



## quail

hi ,mine are 18,12,11,10,8,6,4,3,1.youll be fine.xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Bambi1985 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but did you say you have two 12 year olds that are a week apart? How did that happen? :shrug:
> 
> Thats how I read it too but I think maybe she meant 12 months and 1 week apart :shrug:Click to expand...

I read it like that too!

My DH is 10 months younger than his older brother and 11 months older than his younger brother.


----------



## clarebo9

I had twins when my son was 10 mths old, it was hard at first but once in a routine it was all second nature. I was constantly told how hard it must be and when I shrugged and said it was fine, ppl really looked like I was crazy, lol. My guys are all 10 at the moment and are waiting for their baby bro/sis, never thought id be here again! lol gl everyone x


----------



## mamato2more

I cannot believe how many other big families are on here..wow..


----------



## sarah0108

mine will be 1 year 2 weeks apart :)


----------



## due18.9.10

i have a 2 yr old and a 6 month old my 6 month old was born 9/9/09 and i'm due 18th septhember 2010


----------



## TTCLILCU

My mom had my twin brother and I when our older brother was 13 months and 1 week.

I like to think that we all turned out great and that my parents did a great job!

I'm sure you'll be a great mother to your children.

Oh and I loved growing up with all of us being pretty much the same age.

I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## cajunmama

I had 3 babies in 25 months. My first 2 are 11 months and 28 days apart. My 2nd and 3rd are 13 1/2 months apart. Right now they are 1, 2 and 3 years old. It is very hard sometimes, but I've still managed to keep my head above water. Sometimes I just want to run out the door and never come back, but other times I actually imagine having a 4th! Crazy, i know. We are done having children, though! You will be fine. You'll just be "on" for the next few years, but then I think you will be able to take a breath soon enough. Good luck and best wishes. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## mamalove

I had 3 under 20 months and i never found it really hard. Yes there were times when it wasn't easy but nothing out of the ordinary.
I love it and i think i dealt with it all much better then when i had just one baby.
What worries me the most is close pregnancies because i have difficult time so i have to give myself a little break before we have our final child.


----------



## Kirsti

When my 3rd boy is born i will have 3 under 2.5 yrs! Theres 10 months between my first two. And now im 34 weeks pregnant with my third and final boy :) I found it easier with my first two but i can say bout having three as im not there yet BUT i am sure you will be fine as will i! XXX


----------



## debsbaby

My exhusband was the oldest of 4 kids. When he was 3 and a half, his youngest sister was born. (3.5, 2.5, 1, newborn). The two oldest turned out fine, but the two youngest are loosers.


----------



## sarah1989

I know a lady from my work who had 5 children in 3 years. 3,2,1,1, and newborn.


----------



## lynnikins

i have 2 under 22 months at the moment, i dont think id cope with a smaller gap though


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I was born November 1986 and my brother was born February 1988. My mom said that it was easy because she had two toddlers about the same time and could do a lot of the same activities with us  I don't know how I'd feel. I kinda want to wait after having our first for a couple years before trying for a second.


----------

